# my step daughters cut their hair...........help



## lillypad123

So the story is off topic but goes like thos and i need advice on how to deal with this

They go to their mothers every weekend, tonight my parrner gets a txt saying ring, so he dose and he gets told that the oldest of the 2 cut the youngest hair and thT the youngest then cut the oldest hair, its all gone.....im not kidding, butt length hair all gone, they cant even put it in a half pony tail. The girls are nearly 5 and nearly 7.
We are both gutted and are not looking forward to seeing this tomorrow. 
Another thing is the 7 year old is a profound lyer at the moment, she said her sister cut her hair but from the sounds of the way its done she has done it herself.

There are other things involved her behavour wise and this is not to do the her parent seperation as its all they have knowen. 

Has anyone else been in this situation?
Helpplease


----------



## cflower04

It's common enough for kids to experiment with cutting their hair! They may look a bit strange for a few weeks but it will grow back and it's not permanent! No doubt they'll laugh about this when they are older! They've done it once, doubt they'll do it again.


----------



## bluejen

Loads of kids do this- girls, boys, separated parents or not. It's part of growing up, realising there are consequences to actions, it won't hurt if they look a bit silly for a few weeks, then they won't do it again! Xx


----------



## yeahuloveme

be greatful that its winter and they can wear a hat :haha:


----------



## Mummafrog

I did it when I was younger hehe, maybe they want their hair short :) I know it's hard for us to see their beautiful hair all gone but the girls don't know why it's bad. When I cut my hair I wanted it green so we dyed it green! It's one of the best photos of me as a little girl :haha:
I wouldn't have advice about other negative behaviours hun and wishing you luck with that, but I wouldn't say that cutting their hair was negative behaviour. 

XX


----------



## ~Brandy~

It's totally normal. I dont think its anything to get worked up over... I would have a talk with both of them so they know it's not acceptable behavior for sure but it really is very normal.

I had hair past my butt in 2nd grade and I used my dads clippers and buzzed it all off ROFL that was fun.


----------



## sedgeez

I actually remember when I was about 5, I got my friend to cut my hair :dohh:

I never did it again though lol


----------



## rosepetals36

My little boy cut my daughters fringe in the summer....right down to scalp, it has literally only just grown bk to a decent looking fringe, made for some great hol photos lol,


----------



## AP

Moved to relevant section


----------



## messica

I'd have your partner ask how they managed to get a hold of a scissors in mom's care, and voice some concern over their ability to do so and have enough unsupervised time to do it without her noticing. I get that kids can be sneaky but that's also why things like scissors should be kept up and away and monitored while they're using them at that age.

Beyond that there's nothing you can really do. Maybe let them know that if they want a haircut in the future they can ask and you'll have it done by a professional so they don't look goofy. If they are into styling let them know barbies and dollies are a better outlet to "practice" on.

I'd bet once their friends see what they did they'll decide not to ever try a thing like that again though lol


----------



## lillypad123

Thanks everyone, i kmow that kids cut hair but not like this, my daughter did it and all i could do was laugh but she just took the sides off, the 6 year old on the other hand did this to her younger sister and then took the sisers on her self and tryed to blam her little sister, the issue i have is the lying and also that both their hair was down to their bums and now it cant even be put in a pony tail, so its a lot of hair that gone, what im more pissed about is that their mother left them alone for god know how long at 10pm at night to do this, they were supose to be getting their pjs on. We are going to have to take them to the hair dresser to get it cut shorter and tydied up a bit, we are both so gutted, one of them starts school in 3 weeks. I juwt need some adivse on how to get through to her what she did is wrong, but shes the sort of kid that dosnt care, we are going to get her some councilling because talkingnwith their ,other there are other behavour things going on.


----------



## lillypad123

messica said:


> I'd have your partner ask how they managed to get a hold of a scissors in mom's care, and voice some concern over their ability to do so and have enough unsupervised time to do it without her noticing. I get that kids can be sneaky but that's also why things like scissors should be kept up and away and monitored while they're using them at that age.
> 
> Beyond that there's nothing you can really do. Maybe let them know that if they want a haircut in the future they can ask and you'll have it done by a professional so they don't look goofy. If they are into styling let them know barbies and dollies are a better outlet to "practice" on.
> 
> I'd bet once their friends see what they did they'll decide not to ever try a thing like that again though lol

Thanks, ya that is one question i want awnsered.
I know that they wont be happy with the way the look and even more so that we have to take them to the hair dresser to get more off to tidy it up.


----------



## lillypad123

UPDATE
So after a long talk with the girls and find out the truth, turns out it was the almost 5 year old that decided to cut their hair, it is very short they have both had a good almost foot taken off and will deffently need more as its so uneven. I showed them in the mirror how sort it was as they hadent seen it and they were both devistated so i think thats all they needed. I deffently think lesson learnt. 
So now its just time to deal with a 6 year old with no respect for anyone or anything. I have explained to my partner....their dad that asking for help with her dosnt make us bad parents, it just means we dont know how to deal with it, so time for her and us to get some help and before it gets completly out of hand true and understand.


----------



## JJKCB

I cut my hair off at nursery when I was 3 year old, in my case in never grew back as good but the same happened when I dyed it (think I just have rubbish hair) 

I think most kids try cutting their hair or doing something crazy with it at some point in their lives (some as kids, some as teens) its natural its all just self expression


----------



## morri

messica said:


> I'd have your partner ask how they managed to get a hold of a scissors in mom's care, and voice some concern over their ability to do so and have enough unsupervised time to do it without her noticing. I get that kids can be sneaky but that's also why things like scissors should be kept up and away and monitored while they're using them at that age.
> 
> Beyond that there's nothing you can really do. Maybe let them know that if they want a haircut in the future they can ask and you'll have it done by a professional so they don't look goofy. If they are into styling let them know barbies and dollies are a better outlet to "practice" on.
> 
> I'd bet once their friends see what they did they'll decide not to ever try a thing like that again though lol

You can cut hair with kiddies scissors.(seeing they are both at school age)


----------



## JJKCB

just as a point to how easy it is for kids my son is in a class of 30 supervised by *4* adults and one boy still managed to cut his hair in class


----------



## Rickles

I cut my hair off at five (along with all my dolls)... my goddaughter did the same thing 25 years later - sigh.

I think it's important not to blow it up out of proportion - I've not met many girls who've done it twice - the consequences take a little while to come to terms with!


----------



## Jinnah

lillypad123 said:


> Thanks everyone, i kmow that kids cut hair but not like this, my daughter did it and all i could do was laugh but she just took the sides off, the 6 year old on the other hand did this to her younger sister and then took the sisers on her self and tryed to blam her little sister, the issue i have is the lying and also that both their hair was down to their bums and now it cant even be put in a pony tail, so its a lot of hair that gone, *what im more pissed about is that their mother left them alone for god know how long at 10pm at night to do this, they were supose to be getting their pjs on. *We are going to have to take them to the hair dresser to get it cut shorter and tydied up a bit, we are both so gutted, one of them starts school in 3 weeks. I juwt need some adivse on how to get through to her what she did is wrong, but shes the sort of kid that dosnt care, we are going to get her some councilling because talkingnwith their ,other there are other behavour things going on.

I wouldn't blame their mother... kids do this stuff fast. My dd did it during nap time in her room. She snuck her older brother's kid scissors and there ya go... hair to her bottom cut up to her shoulders. I talked to her about it and she never did it again. Very common in childhood. I also did it as a child... well, I let my neighbor cut it.


----------



## Noodlebear

Rickles said:


> I cut my hair off at five (along with all my dolls)... my goddaughter did the same thing 25 years later - sigh.
> 
> I think it's important not to blow it up out of proportion - I've not met many girls who've done it twice - the consequences take a little while to come to terms with!

I realise this post is a few weeks old but I totally agree with this. Also a lot of kids will lie if they think it'll stop them getting into trouble, they do it because they're scared and we just have to teach them that it's not the way to go about things. It doesn't show that the child has a lack of respect for anything and anyone. It sounds like you're being pretty harsh on the older of the 2, she's only 6 and has done something that most children will do at some point.


----------

